
Ask HN: Good CSS to reset styles for typography - ericn
I'm looking for a good CSS file that will reset all the styles on a page to something with high readability.  I know Eric Meyers' reset.css, but that basically removes all style.  I would like something that applies good styles to all elements that uses better typographic principles than the browsers' built in styles.<p>Using this as a base, I could then add styles to my own custom classes.  But I could be sure that the basic styles are decent.<p>Does something like this exist?  Where should I look?<p>Thanks
======
skbohra123
Try , blueprint css framework. It has nice typography, forms, reset and grid
css.

~~~
bdr
Note that Blueprint is broken out so you can use the reset and typography
stylesheets without using the grid system.

------
Dylanfm
This will inform you, rather than provide a reset or framework:
<http://webtypography.net/> (and of course, reading The Elements of
Typographic Style is worthwhile
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elements_of_Typographic_Sty...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elements_of_Typographic_Style))

This series of blog posts by Mark Boulton are a good read:
[http://www.markboulton.co.uk/journal/comments/five-simple-
st...](http://www.markboulton.co.uk/journal/comments/five-simple-steps-to-
better-typography) If you like that, maybe you should get his book:
[http://fivesimplesteps.com/books/practical-guide-
designing-f...](http://fivesimplesteps.com/books/practical-guide-designing-
for-the-web)

I haven't used Baseline, but it looks like fairly good framework that has type
in mind: <http://baselinecss.com/>

------
juddlyon
SensCSs: "It supplies sensible styling for all repetitive parts of your CSS,
and doesn't force a lay-out system on you."

<http://sencss.kilianvalkhof.com/>

------
evlapix
I asked this same question a few months ago and got all of the same answers.

It's frustrating. When everything else we work with has modules and plugins,
you would think CSS would be no exception.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1341274>

I would love to take part in a project like this if I had a few partners.

~~~
morganpyne
If you use Compass to manage all of your CSS stuff it _is_ all modules and
plugins. Write your CSS using SCSS or SASS. A large variety of really good
quality premade mixins, frameworks and snippets are available, and the rest
you can build yourself and create reusable libraries of code. Solve a CSS
problem _once_. It's a joy to work with and makes CSS fun again. I get really
grumpy when I have to handcode CSS now, it seems rather quaint and primitive.

~~~
evlapix
I've played with Compass/Less/Sass before and got turned off by the
preprocessors. They all just gave me a bit more than I bargained for. But I
hadn't realized that the plugin/mixin support had grown so much.

I'll keep this in mind while working on my next few projects.

------
bwh2
YUI Base might work: <http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/base/>

~~~
karanbhangui
<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/3/cssbase/>

------
morganpyne
Have a look at the Susy plugin <http://susy.oddbird.net/> for Compass
<http://compass-style.org/docs/>. It is geared towards typography and has a
decent reset and typography defaults.

------
spicyj
Look at the CSS files for the 960 grids system.

<http://960.gs/>

------
Breefield
<http://html5boilerplate.com/>

------
ashedryden
I've never been able to find something similar. I tend to start off with a
good font stack and then calculate vertical rhythm. I also tend to start with
a larger base font and work toward a style with narrower line lengths.

------
spkitty
optimizeLegibility

